# Is this enneagram related



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not really questing my type at the moment, but (I believe 7w6>1w9>3w4 Sp/Sx is a good fit) but there is a tendency I'm confused about that seems very non-7. you see, 7s, especially experiencing anxiety, tend to be 
- manic
- extremely high energy
- always moving
- exceedingly positive

...I am the opposite of all of this. when I experience anxiety, my energy level drops drastic and I attempt to hypnotize/put myself to sleep to deal with it. when I feel anxiety, I just want to go numb and hibernate. I've never thought of myself as positive and certainly not high energy or manic (my Limbic score on Big 5 is just about zero)

so, do you think this is at all related to my enneatype, trifix or instinctual variant
@Spades @Scruffy @Boss @Wake @Paradigm


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

It sounds 9ish, on the surface. Disintegrating 3s can get this way, though it's not limited to the type. Overall, not every characteristic can be boiled down to type. SP could explain it. SP doms can shut down like that when stress reaches a peak.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting. I don't know how much it would tie into enneagram given what you've said. Sometimes, I can be all of the things on the list you mentioned, other times I just want to withdraw from the world and "calm the fuck down". It really depends on _what's_ causing the anxiety. Perhaps some specification?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Boss
yeah, Sp could have something to do with it (another reason why Sp 7s are bizarre creatures lol)
@Spades
it generally starts to happen when I have a lot of work to do that is either painful or confusing. when I know how to do something, I can pump up the will power and plow through it, but, for some reason, I seem to really want to avoid the process of figuring things out.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds like an escapist 7 to me, you put you're self to sleep and tell you're self "Not right now, I promise to deal with it later" as a way of actually not dealing with things that will cause you anxiety.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it generally starts to happen when I have a lot of work to do that is either painful or confusing. when I know how to do something, I can pump up the will power and plow through it, but, for some reason, I seem to really want to avoid the process of figuring things out.


I know exactly what you mean (facing similar situations in grad school now). I think that's partially human nature. Something like that wouldn't make me manic, I'd probably procrastinate and then feel more stressed about it until I actually sat down to do it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

actually, come to think of it, this could indeed be very 7-ish (spiced with a touch of 6-ish fear of uncertainty). thinking about how to solve your problems requires you to face them internally in a way that simply gritting your teeth and plowing your way through things does not. it forces your problems to conscious awareness, which entails dwelling on something that might be unpleasant, boring or even painful. 7 seems to share with 8 a mindset of "it only hurts if I let it effect me"


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Hm. Well, I lean towards 'calm' on big 5 too and wouldn't call myself manic, and I don't really have intense mood swings or anything like that. And I wouldn't call myself exceedingly positive when I'm stressed, more just like "I'm sure if I totally ignore the problem it'll work out fine!". From what I've read, 7 positivity is more 'everything will sort itself out no matter what I do', it doesn't have to be 'life is wonderful' or 'isn't the world amazing'.

I'm not really energetic in the conventional 'can't sit still' sense either, but when I'm really into something I'm doing I can easily pull an all-nighter on it and not even be tired.

I tend to sleep a lot when I'm stressed out too, but it's not because my energy levels are low, it's because sleep is a good time-passer. If I'm dreading something that's going to happen in three hours, I'd rather sleep those three hours off than spend them stressing myself out and looking at the clock while time just seems to drag on forever.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Lotan said:


> I tend to sleep a lot when I'm stressed out too, but it's not because my energy levels are low, it's because sleep is a good time-passer. If I'm dreading something that's going to happen in three hours, I'd rather sleep those three hours off than spend them stressing myself out and looking at the clock while time just seems to drag on forever.


I related to everything you said but specifically this point. Sleep is a good time passer lol.


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

SOM, I won't be able to follow up with this for a while but at least it could be something in the right direction... you're familiar with Robert Moore's King/Warrior/Magician/Lover material, right?... In his "Magician" volume, he expands on the passive pole of the Magician shadow: The Dummy. This is an excerpt from pg 161 (I've been reading this so I have the book in front of me, lol)



> there was a young man who frequently succumbed to an underlying malaise. Returning home from work, he would be overcome by *a vague feeling of panic*. Unsure what to do with himself, he would usually *collapse on the couch, turn on the TV and do absolutely nothing*. His apartment was a mess. He never dusted or cleaned. his furniture was old and in need of repair or replacement...He usually ate frozen dinners, but when he did bother to prepare something, he left is unwashed dishes in the sink for weeks...
> 
> Then he began a relationship with a bright, vivacious woman who lived in his building. Thereafter he almost never went home to his own apartment but instead went directly from work to his girlfriend's place. *She provided him with a center, a structured "space" to be in*. She set the agenda. Now he had things to do when he came home.
> 
> ...


Anyway, I find it interesting that anxiety become lethargy because an internal structure is missing. The solution in the book is for the young man to find the sacred space and time to restore the inner guidance. Check out the book.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I generally sum up the core seven as: trying to outrun your anxiety through a tangle of thought. Although, I've not really pondered what happens when they are unable to outrun, when the get overwhelmed. I assume it's disinigration.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Scruffy said:


> I generally sum up the core seven as: trying to outrun your anxiety through a tangle of thought. Although, I've not really pondered what happens when they are unable to outrun, when the get overwhelmed. I assume it's disinigration.


Don't worry...As a Seven I haven't really pondered that either. Unable? Never. :wink:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

SharkT00th said:


> Sounds like an escapist 7 to me, you put you're self to sleep and tell you're self "Not right now, I promise to deal with it later" as a way of actually not dealing with things that will cause you anxiety.


I hadn't read the OP, in depth, earlier. I think this is a very convincing explanation. And, I am now wondering if 6w7s can also relate to this particular defense. Any thoughts @mushr00m, @Paradigm?


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

@Boss No, Type 6's will dive at a problem. A type 6w7 is especially concerned about getting ahead of their problems. If you're a 6, and you have a problem you are going to be all over that. A 6 is the opposite of a 7 in that regard, while a 7 will become escapist, a 6 will be obsessive/compulsive over the problem and blow it out of proportion.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@dfoster
I'm familiar with it, but I haven't done much research into it. I believe I am a king, but I could be a lover (I don't think I'm a magician and I'm DEFINITELY not a warrior)


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_dfoster_
> I'm familiar with it, but I haven't done much research into it. I believe I am a king, but I could be a lover (I don't think I'm a magician and I'm DEFINITELY not a warrior)


I want to know what I am. Is there a test for this? 
@SharkT00th

I have also read that 6w7s can have strong escapist tendencies, and a 9 fix or a strong line to 9 could result in similar numbing in 6w7s. I have heard accounts of 6w7s (from 6w7s) just escaping into their fantasies and ignoring what needs to be done as far as problem solving goes. They can be champion procrastinators via analysis paralysis. I've always been curious about how the whole process is different from the 7w6 brand of escapism.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Boss
KWML Personality Test
that said, I don't know enough about this system to type you, type myself or recommend a proper test (though, like enneagram/MBTI test, they should get you started)


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Took that test...I'm a warrior, apparently.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Boss said:


> Any thoughts Paradigm?


I'm not feeling very coherent right now, but:



SharkT00th said:


> No, Type 6's will dive at a problem. A type 6w7 is especially concerned about getting ahead of their problems. If you're a 6, and you have a problem you are going to be all over that. A 6 is the opposite of a 7 in that regard, while a 7 will become escapist, a 6 will be obsessive/compulsive over the problem and blow it out of proportion.


This is a stereotype, and a false one at that. I've posted about this before, here (kinda).



Boss said:


> I have heard accounts of 6w7s (from 6w7s) just escaping into their fantasies and ignoring what needs to be done as far as problem solving goes. They can be champion procrastinators via analysis paralysis. I've always been curious about how the whole process is different from the 7w6 brand of escapism.


This is true and basically what I would've posted. I think 7w6s are more traditionally "busy." My sister (7w6) just keeps doing and doing whereas I tend to find other things to think about. It's hard to separate extroversion from 7ness, so I'll have to think about that more... But yeah, distraction has always been my most common way of coping, stemming from the feeling that I can't handle the problem, that I lack the ability or skills needed.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Boss said:


> I hadn't read the OP, in depth, earlier. I think this is a very convincing explanation. And, I am now wondering if 6w7s can also relate to this particular defense. Any thoughts @mushr00m, @Paradigm?





Boss said:


> It sounds 9ish, on the surface. Disintegrating 3s can get this way, though it's not limited to the type. Overall, not every characteristic can be boiled down to type. SP could explain it. SP doms can shut down like that when stress reaches a peak.


I can relate to that. In fact I also tend to disintegrate to 9, I had a similar discussion awhile ago with @Paradigm about the possibility of disintegrating to 9 which she also related to, numbing out though I must say, I don't completely numb out in the traditional 9 sense because no matter how much I bury things, I feel the stress of it in a physical way and there is no escaping that, I cannot completely ignore my problems, I want to deal with them when I feel mentally and physically able to do so and when im past a point, then I start the process of using things to stuff my agitated feelings but not enough to feel out of control. Though with regard to the 7 wing, there is some sort of amplifying of concerns and the tendency to escape them by indulging in more leisurely activities and sometimes feeling paralysed by them, there is a sort of resentfulness in having concerns because I will think, 'why does life have to be like this, shouldn't it be more fun rather than continual stresses, I relate to the entitleness at times that life should give me some pleasure or I deserve it. It would interesting to know how this pan's out for 5 wingers.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Boss said:


> I want to know what I am. Is there a test for this?
> @SharkT00th
> 
> I have also read that 6w7s can have strong escapist tendencies, and a 9 fix or a strong line to 9 could result in similar numbing in 6w7s. I have heard accounts of 6w7s (from 6w7s) just escaping into their fantasies and ignoring what needs to be done as far as problem solving goes. They can be champion procrastinators via analysis paralysis. I've always been curious about how the whole process is different from the 7w6 brand of escapism.


YES!!! This is true for myself. I frequently indulge myself in daydreams, add INFP into the mix, I would definitely class myself as a fantasist, wasting much time on useless fantasies and dreams about what my next journey, phase will be and other sorts of pleasurable mind stuff. It sounds a lot 4like really, maybe thats why the 2 get confused


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> @_Boss_ No, Type 6's will dive at a problem. A type 6w7 is especially concerned about getting ahead of their problems. If you're a 6, and you have a problem you are going to be all over that. A 6 is the opposite of a 7 in that regard, while a 7 will become escapist, a 6 will be obsessive/compulsive over the problem and blow it out of proportion.





mushr00m said:


> I can relate to that. In fact I also tend to disintegrate to 9, I had a similar discussion awhile ago with @_Paradigm_ about the possibility of disintegrating to 9 which she also related to, numbing out though I must say, I don't completely numb out in the traditional 9 sense because no matter how much I bury things, I feel the stress of it in a physical way and there is no escaping that, I cannot completely ignore my problems, I want to deal with them when I feel mentally and physically able to do so and when im past a point, then I start the process of using things to stuff my agitated feelings but not enough to feel out of control. Though with regard to the 7 wing, there is some sort of amplifying of concerns and the tendency to escape them by indulging in more leisurely activities and sometimes feeling paralysed by them, there is a sort of resentfulness in having concerns because I will think, 'why does life have to be like this, shouldn't it be more fun rather than continual stresses, I relate to the entitleness at times that life should give me some pleasure or I deserve it. It would interesting to know how this pan's out for 5 wingers.


I'm more of a 5-winger, and I'd say I'm fairly head-on about my problems. I wouldn't say I get obsessed and blow it out of proportion (as a general rule). What I like to do is get shit over with.

If I'm in the unfortunate position of being at an impasse, that's usually where the 9-connection kicks in. Can't do anything about it...I'm going to write down my ideas for later and go to sleep. Right now, I've gotten into a 9-funk. I've been sick for months and months, and my life has become stagnant and boring. I do a lot of nothing. I am overcome with inertia, and I can't initiate because nothing feels important enough. I've been taking my homework and exams home with me every day, putting them in a folder, and forgetting them for weeks. Very professional of me. I can't be bothered to care when there's chocolate cake and ice cream and video games in the vicinity.

Still, that's not anxiety I'm dealing with, that's boring paperwork. If something makes me anxious, I feel it's best to come up with a plan, and deal with it, unless there's nothing more I can do (climate change, economy, health care, family situation, etc. I give up on those.)


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_dfoster_
> I'm familiar with it, but I haven't done much research into it. I believe I am a king, but I could be a lover (I don't think I'm a magician and I'm DEFINITELY not a warrior)


Robert Moore's material could be confused with the "Michael Teaching" which sounds similar. But Moore's system is about the 4 archetypes that we all need to access to have a functional, healthy psyche. So you have to have access to all King, Warrior, Magician and Lover archetypes.

According to Moore, most people, instead of accessing the real Magician, they access one of its Shadow poles: The Trickster (similar to Jung's Trickster) and The Dummy (or The Denying Innocent One). These Shadow poles exert influences on us in very archetypal ways that we are not always conscious of. Anyway, in case you're interested. Carry on


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

dfoster said:


> Robert Moore's material could be confused with the "Michael Teaching" which sounds similar. But Moore's system is about the 4 archetypes that we all need to access to have a functional, healthy psyche. So you have to have access to all King, Warrior, Magician and Lover archetypes.
> According to Moore, most people, instead of accessing the real Magician, they access one of its Shadow poles: The Trickster (similar to Jung's Trickster) and The Dummy (or The Denying Innocent One). These Shadow poles exert influences on us in very archetypal ways that we are not always conscious of. Anyway, in case you're interested. Carry on


oh, so in that case it was probably a good thing that I related pretty well to the King, Lover and Magician


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*I get like that too sometimes!!!*:shocked:

My theory's that while you're anxious, you already feel stimulated, and so there's a lessened desire to go out and create more stimulation for yourself.


/did not read past the op


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Strange. As a 6w5, when I have a problem, I usually get overwhelmed and try to do anything I can to escape it. I've never related to disintegration to 3, to be quite honest, although my thought patterns follow those of a 6 generally very accurately. Perhaps this is MBTI-related, inferior Se could have that effect.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

My first impression is either a) 9-ish behavior as was pointed out and b) a possible disintegration of 7 to 5.

I just bought The 27 Tritypes Revealed by the Favures and Katherine Fauvre writes that the lines of connection go both ways, meaning that a 7 will both integrate and disintegrate towards 7 and 1 and it's not as cut and dry as is usually stated here and elsewhere.

Having 1 and 3 in your tritype will hardly make you seem as upbeat and possitive as a typical 7, especially a 7 that would have 9 and/or 2 in their tritype, since both 1 and 3 are a part of the competency triad. There is also a certain dry-ness about 1 in general that will counter much of the easy-going attitude of 7.

One would however ask why you do not seem more 1-ish than you do though, considering that you think it is both your tritype and line of connection. Perhaps that is a starting point to investigate.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Look out, Michelangelo—You are predominately a Lover!
You also possess aspects of the Warrior, King/Queen, and Magician personalities and your complete personality profile can be described as 61.5% Lover, 23.1% Warrior, 7.7% King/Queen, and 7.7% Magician.*



Creative, intuitive, and deeply caring, your mind and spirit are open and capable of expressing deep meaning in the world. You represent the artists and nurturers of society—the romantics, the insightful poets and writers, the musicians and painters, the fools who make us laugh with joy—and your gifts of art and mystery resonate powerfully.
While nurturing like a King and Queen, and artistic like a Magician, you sometimes lack the ability to speak up and stand your ground, and have a tendency to be passive and introverted.


----------

